# Tips for Getting Rid of Mosquitoes



## Anita1 (Jul 30, 2009)

Incense works well for deterring mosquitoes, also kills the smell of your neighbours cigarettes! No need to buy expensive "garden incense", buy the cheapest you can find and light several sticks in and around the area you will be sitting or working in. They smell a lot better then citronella candles and are a lot cheaper.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Anita,

That's a great tip! I never thought about using incense as a way to keep those pesky mosquitoes away. I just might try that this weekend for myself. Incense is probably a lot cheaper than citronella candles as well.

Thanks!

Tee


----------



## The_Sale_Depot (Mar 1, 2010)

Mosquitoes love me! I cant get away from them during that time of the year. I will definitely be trying the catnip, bounce, and vanilla this year. I'll let you know what worked best for me.
.-= The Sale Depot´s last blog ..Eco Friendly Bamboo Cutting Board Review =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

I think mosquitoes love me too! I have tried the Bounce trick and seems to work very well. The only problem is that if you are sweating it needs to be reapplied about once every couple hours or so. Catnip is great for placing in sitting areas. It seems to work well for cookouts or other gatherings. Yes, please let me know how they work out! 

Thanks!


----------



## meticulous_soul (Mar 11, 2012)

well just use cow dunk for it as it is a natural things just let it dry in sunlight then burn it in your house u will find your house mosquito free trust me it works.


----------



## Gator Gardener (May 14, 2017)

Zuchinni bread is very good & moist & healthy ... Just like banana bread use a good recipe. For banana bread I use Martha Stuart's which contains sour cream. Never fails & always so moist & yummy.


----------

